# Absolutwertgeber am Profibus



## Outrider (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Wir haben eine Anfrage von einem Kunden ob wir eine alte Maschine umbauen könnten.
Eine mir unbekannte Komponente ist ein Absolutwertgeber, der die Position eines drehenden Teils über den Profibus mitteilt.

In welcher Form wird sowas mittgeteilt, vielleicht 0-360 Grad oder ....?

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
normalerweise die Geber-Auflösung als Absolutwert und im Format DINT.

Gruß
LL


----------



## IBFS (26 Juni 2009)

Das wichtigste ist die GSD-Datei vom Antrieb!!!
D.h den Gerätetyp muß du wissen.

Ansonsten bekommst du je nach Konfiguration nicht nur die
Gradzahl 0-360Grad geliefert. 

Und bei Multiturngebern muß das heißen:

0 bis N mal 360 Grad. 

wobei eine Umdrehung gern mal 16384 INC sind - dann eben 

0 bis N mal 16384 INC


Ein Beispielhandbuch siehe hier:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/SINUMERIK_SINAMICS_04_2009_D/BHA.pdf?p=1

Gruß


----------



## Lebenslang (27 Juni 2009)

Habe zu diesem Thema gute Erfahrung mit dem Ifm Absolutwertgeber RM3005 gemacht. http://ifm.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!RM3005.html
Du gibst am Dip Schalter die Profibusadresse vor und kannst im Step7 Hardwaremanager (nachdem Du die mitgelieferte GSD Datei installiert hast)
den eingelesenen Wert skalieren. So bekommst Du einen Integer Wert in deinem PEW von z.B. 0-360.
Diesen kannst Du ja dann mit Vergleichern etc. leicht weiterverarbeiten.


----------

